# How to tell when your tank is cycled?



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

My question is "how do you tell when your tank has cycled?"
My tank is 15 gal and planted with java fern, Anubis, sword plant and java moss. Substrate is Laterite with some sand topped with fine pebbles.
I had put my fish, 3 guppies and 5 neons in a tempory tank with same plants and the same sponge filter I had in original tank. Once I mended this tank which had a leak, I transferred it all back. Substrate had sat in a bucket for about 8 weeks before going into tank.

Filter went straight back from tempory tank so does this mean the tank is cycled? I have been doing small water changes every second day and my
Readings are PH....6.9, Nitrite.....0, Nitrate......0, and Amonia......0.
Would love some feedback as I want to add some more fish when it is all
Working well.

Another question, two of my neons have cotton fungus, I have some Aqua Master Multi Cure, can I put this in with my plants or should I put the neons t in a hospital tank?
Hospital tank?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Without a source of ammonia in the tank, it cannot develop the bacteria required to break down Ammonia and Nitrites in serious quantities as produced by fish.
There may be some bacteria there but not in the same quantities as you require for fish.
I'd add some ammonia to the tank and see how fast it gets absorbed - say enough for a 0.25 reading on the test.
When the tank can convert this to nitrates in a couple of days, your rank should easily be able to support the fish.
I'd certainly hospitalize the neons if they're the only ones showing symptoms if you have a tank set up for it. - Whether you decide to use meds or lots of clean water is up to you. I only medicate when I'm sure I know what's wrong.
cb


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I would treat the cotton fungus in quarantine. it's usually a seconday infection brought on by water conditions, so with the new tank hopefully cycling with the old filter, you should be able to get on top of that.


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks, I will get some ammonia and also try water changes as like to keep chemicals to a minimum. I did not know you could treat cotton fungus with water changes.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have a testing kit? If so, which one? Some (test strips and pet store clerks) don't test very accurately. Others (API Master FW Test Kit) are much more accurate, but are time consuming and have a higher initial cost.

As stated, use an ammonia source. Daily doses of straight ammonia, daily doses of fish food, or a raw piece of seafood all work well as sources. No ammonia = no food for bacteria. Your plants will offset this - they will help consume ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Cycling with plants is called a Silent Cycle. It's much easier on the fish if you had them in there.

For fungus, as stated good water changes will help with that. Are you treating your new water with dechlorinator, a.k.a. tap water conditioner? If not, get some! Chlorine is as toxic to fish as ammonia or nitrite.

Good luck!


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for reply, yes I am using a dechlorinator and I do have a proper test
Kit, tests for ph, ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.
I have set up a hospital tank and put 2 neons in with a fungus treatment, I 
halved the dose for neons. For my main tank (6 gal) I am doing partial water
changes daily. I am hoping the water changes will do the trick.
Next time I think I would cycle without fish.
Am learning heaps from forum....thanks again.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just be sure that you don't add ammonia if there is fish in the tank. They become your ammonia source once they are in it.


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

Update on my tank......cotton fungus gone with water changes. One neon in hospital tank
died, one lived. Three in 15 gal aquarium looking fine. I have added 2 Julii cory's and 
5 pristella tetras. Still have 2 male guppies.
1 Julii cory died on the 6th day but every thing else looking fine. Fish behaving nicely.
I hate to appear daft but do you think my tank is cycled. It has the original filter which I had put in tempory tank while I mended my 15 gal. I put filter straight into mended tank
with some of the water from hospital tank. Have measured ph, nitrites, ammonia and nitrates and never had any spikes. Ph 7. Nitrites o, ammonia 0 and nitrates 0, have been changing 2gals water every third day. I assume that I am cycled. I have had fish for about
7years but never worried about cycling so please excuse my ignorance.


----------

